# Remanufactured Kia Soul EV batteries



## Antoine (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi! I also had the same question and I sent Kia an email to ask them. The answer I got was that they are the same part but remanufactured, and that it does indeed include all 8 modules.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

GM had something similar and made it very hard to purchase over the counter without a VIN and a core


----------



## dfgsd (Mar 6, 2017)

You should request a vin report to get more detailed answers on this issue, you can use a single click here service . Well, the guys are really right, there are only 8 modules.


----------



## bawfuls (Jan 8, 2018)

Anyone been able to get one of these packs without a valid VIN and core to return? The price is killer and there are not a lot of obvious candidates for high voltage packs now that those LG Chem cells from the Pacifica hybrid seem to be unavailable.


----------



## Antoine (Nov 2, 2020)

I tried ordering but my order was cancelled. I was told that they are out of stock nation wide. Probably discontinued IMO.


----------

